# Moss Ball Filter Filtration



## 1313 (Apr 17, 2014)

Has anyone ever bought one of these just stumbled upon it on ebay? Never saw one of these in the pet store. Are they hard to keep with the moss in it? Is it better to just buy a moss ball.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/3pcs-5cm-Aqu...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed5f3d928&_uhb=1


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

only get it if you want that look. Basically any plant added to the tank adds filtration.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would say buy a true moss ball, this thing will grow out of shape in no time unless you trim it to maintain shape.


----------

